# Who's in here?



## Thor827 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.


I practice Asatru (Odinism), which is a modern form of the ancient Northern European religion.  Most modern followers don't believe that there are multiple Gods like our ancestors did. A lot of us see the different Gods are representations of GOD's personality.

I think there is one God who presents himself to different people in different ways. Whatever path you choose to take, as long as you live right and try to do good God will accept you as one of his own.

I look forward to hearing from you and learning about some of the other faiths represented here.


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.
> 
> 
> I practice Asatru (Odinism), which is a modern form of the ancient Northern European religion.  Most modern followers don't believe that there are multiple Gods like our ancestors did. A lot of us see the different Gods are representations of GOD's personality.
> ...



It is doubtful I will post much other than to ask questions, being a Christian. But, I'll lurk when time permits, just for the sake of being better informed.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 25, 2010)

Im here. Im interested and not really knowing _what_ I am I guess I fit here


----------



## TTom (Sep 25, 2010)

Spiritual Universalist, here who among other things practices ecstatic body rituals, collected and modified from dozens of religions.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2010)

TTom said:


> Spiritual Universalist, here who among other things practices ecstatic body rituals, collected and modified from dozens of religions.



"ecstatic body rituals", what's that?


----------



## TTom (Sep 26, 2010)

Well I participate in things like Fire Walking, Flesh hook pulls and suspensions, rituals where you place stress on the body in order to let the mind reach ecstatic states. Similar in many ways to the Lakota Sundance Rituals.


----------



## Thor827 (Sep 26, 2010)

TTom said:


> Well I participate in things like Fire Walking, Flesh hook pulls and suspensions, rituals where you place stress on the body in order to let the mind reach ecstatic states. Similar in many ways to the Lakota Sundance Rituals.



I've seen suspensions done a couple of times. That is pretty intense!


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2010)

TTom said:


> Well I participate in things like Fire Walking, Flesh hook pulls and suspensions, rituals where you place stress on the body in order to let the mind reach ecstatic states. Similar in many ways to the Lakota Sundance Rituals.



That's pretty interesting. Can those states be reached in less traumatic ways or are those states particular to injury?


----------



## TTom (Sep 26, 2010)

Well yes there are other ways that are used with less trauma. 
One specific sect of Sufi Muslims use a whirling dance that they do for hours in order to commune with God. (ever heard the term Whirling Dervish) Several African tribes and more than a few Indigenous American Tribes use drumming and rhythmic dance to induce trance states that are used as a method of prayer and communion with their G_ds. Sometime with the use of drugs but often times without drugs.

Many ways to access that same head space, Some easier than others, but pain has long been a means by which man uses his internal chemistry to produce trance states. 

There were Christian sects in the early middle ages that used self flogging to achieve these trance states, Not to unlike the Shiite Muslims with there self flagellation on pilgrimages.

I also study some of the body rituals of Christians in places like the Philippines, where they have volunteers to suffer the Passions of Christ as part of their Easter celebrations.  Some even go so far as to have nails driven in instead of being tied to the crosses.

The list of religions that have used body stress as a means to achieve trance like prayer states is very long. And I study as many of these as I can.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 26, 2010)

TTom said:


> Well yes there are other ways that are used with less trauma.
> One specific sect of Sufi Muslims use a whirling dance that they do for hours in order to commune with God. (ever heard the term Whirling Dervish) Several African tribes and more than a few Indigenous American Tribes use drumming and rhythmic dance to induce trance states that are used as a method of prayer and communion with their G_ds. Sometime with the use of drugs but often times without drugs.
> 
> Many ways to access that same head space, Some easier than others, but pain has long been a means by which man uses his internal chemistry to produce trance states.
> ...



Fascinating.  Are these rituals very personal or do they shape the way that you interact with others and do they inform the way that you develop your morality?


----------



## TTom (Sep 26, 2010)

I think it's time for me to shift this to it's own thread.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.
> 
> 
> I practice Asatru (Odinism), which is a modern form of the ancient Northern European religion.  Most modern followers don't believe that there are multiple Gods like our ancestors did. A lot of us see the different Gods are representations of GOD's personality.
> ...



So if I understand it correctly, you believe that Odin is/was a god but not the others; say Thor for example... Is this truly a religon with a god or gods that you pray to for devine guidance or is more a philosohpy or way of life?


----------



## Thor827 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rouster said:


> So if I understand it correctly, you believe that Odin is/was a god but not the others; say Thor for example... Is this truly a religon with a god or gods that you pray to for devine guidance or is more a philosohpy or way of life?



I believe that all of the Gods of the Norse pantheon are representations of different facets of human personality. I think there is one God who chose this form to present himself to our ancestors in order for them to understand more clearly. The Norse myths are interesting stories on the surface, but if you think about the stories you will learn lessons about life. The virtues of honesty, bravery, and friendship. The dangers of greed, treachery, and lust. All are represented if you look. 


As far as your second question, it is both. I practice the religion of Asatru, which includes rituals, holidays, and regular prayer. I also follow a life path derived from the old ways. In a nutshell, I hold myself to a strict code of behavior at all times just like any devout christian or orthodox jew would.

I hope my explanations answered your questions clearly enough. If you would like me to expand on anything let me know.


----------



## TTom (Sep 28, 2010)

@Thor 

I use a similar logic for all the pantheons of gods from polytheistic religions.  One God, thousands of aspects/ facets/ personalities/ manifestations/ and names.


----------



## Thor827 (Sep 28, 2010)

TTom said:


> @Thor
> 
> I use a similar logic for all the pantheons of gods from polytheistic religions.  One God, thousands of aspects/ facets/ personalities/ manifestations/ and names.



That's the best thing I could come up with.There are many paths to God. I think it's up to us to find the version that works best for us as individuals.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 28, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> That's the best thing I could come up with.There are many paths to God. I think it's up to us to find the version that works best for us as individuals.


----------



## ck40711 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am here, a Christian married to the daughter of an Episcopal Church's priest, but I also believe that everyone has the right to believe and follow and religion they want to.  Anyway just noticed this forum and wanted to say hello


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 5, 2010)

ck40711 said:


> I am here, a Christian married to the daughter of an Episcopal Church's priest, but I also believe that everyone has the right to believe and follow and religion they want to.  Anyway just noticed this forum and wanted to say hello



Stop by any time


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 10, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> That's the best thing I could come up with.There are many paths to God. I think it's up to us to find the version that works best for us as individuals.



Just an observation.  This idea seems very convienant.  Whatever works for you?  Almost Universalism.  If so, why bother?


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 10, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.
> 
> 
> I practice Asatru (Odinism), which is a modern form of the ancient Northern European religion.  Most modern followers don't believe that there are multiple Gods like our ancestors did. A lot of us see the different Gods are representations of GOD's personality.
> ...



Sorry. I did not answer the original question.  I am a Christian. Interested in knowledge, not brow beating.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 11, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> Just an observation.  This idea seems very convienant.  Whatever works for you?  Almost Universalism.  If so, why bother?



The never ending quest to be a better person.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 11, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> The never ending quest to be a better person.



In whose eyes?


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 11, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> In whose eyes?


God's and your own.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 11, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> God's and your own.



That is a good answer Thor.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> I believe that all of the Gods of the Norse pantheon are representations of different facets of human personality. I think there is one God who chose this form to present himself to our ancestors in order for them to understand more clearly. The Norse myths are interesting stories on the surface, but if you think about the stories you will learn lessons about life. The virtues of honesty, bravery, and friendship. The dangers of greed, treachery, and lust. All are represented if you look.
> 
> 
> As far as your second question, it is both. I practice the religion of Asatru, which includes rituals, holidays, and regular prayer. I also follow a life path derived from the old ways. In a nutshell, I hold myself to a strict code of behavior at all times just like any devout christian or orthodox jew would.
> ...



Interesting, years ago in the military I got versed in this, but never heard of them all being different faces of one God.  I have a hard time seeing Loki and Odin (Wotan) being different faces of one diety....I love the cycle of the rhine gold, and that story is what really makes it hard for me to see Loki and Wotan as even remotely the same person/diety.   Of course being in the military those that were into this leaned very heavily towards Wotan/Odin as opposed to Thor/Donar.  One other thing that would make it confussing for me is Loki helping in the death of Baldr (another god).  

I have heard the analogy of many faces of one diety in the various celtic cycles, most of them had many faces already, like Morrigan (goddess of war: a beautiful maiden, an old hag and a raven) and many depictions of celtic deities had three faces for their different personalities, typically a stone carving with three faces facing three different dirrections.  It is good to see people following the old ways, the only problem with the old ways, most of what we know about them were reduced to writting by christians and the view is through those eyes. What I find really funny though if you mention this to a christian, they get all upset with you for being that way, yet almost every religious holiday that christians observe have pagan origins (the dates, christmas/yule tide, easter/roman fertility festival, etc...etc....heck, even every day of the week is named after a "pagan" diety monday/the moon, tuesday/teiwas/germanic for mars...god of war, wedensday/wodenstag....woden's/wotan/odin day, thursday/thorstag...thor's day, friday/freyastag...freya's day, saturday/saturn and sunday/the sun.  The list goes on and on.

The only problem I have with the nordic cycles is I don't like the ending, correct me if I am wrong, but don't the ice giants win out over the gods in the end?  It is a very gloomy ending of the world with no hope for the souls of the departed, those that ended up in valhalla end up getting whooped in the final battle with the ice giants and heck even ol' loki becomes a traitor in some of the stories, in others he is killed by his son fenfir the wolf.


----------



## Thor827 (Nov 22, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Interesting, years ago in the military I got versed in this, but never heard of them all being different faces of one God.  I have a hard time seeing Loki and Odin (Wotan) being different faces of one diety....I love the cycle of the rhine gold, and that story is what really makes it hard for me to see Loki and Wotan as even remotely the same person/diety.   Of course being in the military those that were into this leaned very heavily towards Wotan/Odin as opposed to Thor/Donar.  One other thing that would make it confussing for me is Loki helping in the death of Baldr (another god).
> 
> I have heard the analogy of many faces of one diety in the various celtic cycles, most of them had many faces already, like Morrigan (goddess of war: a beautiful maiden, an old hag and a raven) and many depictions of celtic deities had three faces for their different personalities, typically a stone carving with three faces facing three different dirrections.  It is good to see people following the old ways, the only problem with the old ways, most of what we know about them were reduced to writting by christians and the view is through those eyes. What I find really funny though if you mention this to a christian, they get all upset with you for being that way, yet almost every religious holiday that christians observe have pagan origins (the dates, christmas/yule tide, easter/roman fertility festival, etc...etc....heck, even every day of the week is named after a "pagan" diety monday/the moon, tuesday/teiwas/germanic for mars...god of war, wedensday/wodenstag....woden's/wotan/odin day, thursday/thorstag...thor's day, friday/freyastag...freya's day, saturday/saturn and sunday/the sun.  The list goes on and on.
> 
> The only problem I have with the nordic cycles is I don't like the ending, correct me if I am wrong, but don't the ice giants win out over the gods in the end?  It is a very gloomy ending of the world with no hope for the souls of the departed, those that ended up in valhalla end up getting whooped in the final battle with the ice giants and heck even ol' loki becomes a traitor in some of the stories, in others he is killed by his son fenfir the wolf.



My statement about the Deities being different facets of one God is a personal belief, not one of mainstream Asatru. In order to understand my train of thought, consider that the myths are teachings on morality, not meant to be taken literally. I feel that the Allfather was trying to teach us what to do and what not to do, as well as showing the consequences of lust, greed, jealousy, etc.

Interesting that you learned about this life path in the military, but I'm not surprised. Many followers choose a warriors path, and one way to do that is through service. I myself am a devotee of Odinn, though I didn't join the military. 

As far as Ragnarok, good eventually wins out. Most of the Gods are killed along with the Einharjar as they face the giants and forces of evil. In the end, Odinn's sons Vidarr and Vali and Thor's sons Modi and Magni survive the battle and Hodr and Baldur return from the dead. In addition to this, two humans Lif and Lifthrasir survive by hiding deep in the woods. It is from these two that the world will repopulate.  Even the sun (Sol) will be replaced by her equally beautiful daughter.

I've always loved the Ragnarok myth. The fact that the Gods new of their fate beforehand and still went to battle has always spoken to me. I don't see it as dark at all, but a statement on perseverance and honor.

I hope this sheds some light on my beliefs as well as the results of Ragnarok.


----------



## Thor827 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.
> 
> 
> I practice Asatru (Odinism), which is a modern form of the ancient Northern European religion.  Most modern followers don't believe that there are multiple Gods like our ancestors did. A lot of us see the different Gods are representations of GOD's personality.
> ...



I just reread this and I think I might have misspoke when I said that a lot of Asatruar believe that the gods are all part of one God's personality. That is a personal belief, not indicative of our religion as a whole. What I meant to say is that most of the followers I know agree with this theory. Sorry if I caused any confusion.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 22, 2010)

Thor827 said:


> My statement about the Deities being different facets of one God is a personal belief, not one of mainstream Asatru. In order to understand my train of thought, consider that the myths are teachings on morality, not meant to be taken literally. I feel that the Allfather was trying to teach us what to do and what not to do, as well as showing the consequences of lust, greed, jealousy, etc.
> 
> Interesting that you learned about this life path in the military, but I'm not surprised. Many followers choose a warriors path, and one way to do that is through service. I myself am a devotee of Odinn, though I didn't join the military.
> 
> ...



I have seen a couple of variations on ragnarok, I reckon it just depends on which one you are beholden to.  The problem I see with it is that most of the cycles were reduced to writting by christian monks and were intended to be gloomy, you know to contrast with the bright potential ending for faithful christians.  The one I remember most was that Loki was the only god that even won a battle during it and he was killed by fenfir (sp) which is his son in some stories I have read.  I have also seen accounts where he betrayed the asgard(sp) and helped plan the death of Baldr.  I have a book published in 1901 named "Tales of the Asgard" I found at the flea market many years ago, in it the ice giants win and the world is condemed to an eternity of darkness and cold.

In most of the earlier accounts (Germanic as opposed to later Nordic) Woden was the god of the dead, the executed (literally the god of the "hung") and when someone was sacrificed to him (there are some good preseved bodies) they were strangled to death.  There was apparently a strong following for Woden in Saxon England at one time and they have found numerous sacrifical bodies in the bogs.  The saxons also had a strong cult of Teiwas which alot of folks say he was basically a germanized Mars.  I  find the story of Woden/Wotan/Odin sacrificing his eye for wisdom one of the neater stories.  I always tended to lean more to the tuetonic cycles (earlier ones) than the nordic cycles when I would choose things to read with regards to the asgard, like I said earlier my favorite of all times is the story of the rhine gold ( the one Wagner composed "Der Ring des Nibelungem" about, you know the one with "ride of the valkyrie").


----------



## Thor827 (Nov 23, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> I have seen a couple of variations on ragnarok, I reckon it just depends on which one you are beholden to.  The problem I see with it is that most of the cycles were reduced to writting by christian monks and were intended to be gloomy, you know to contrast with the bright potential ending for faithful christians.  The one I remember most was that Loki was the only god that even won a battle during it and he was killed by fenfir (sp) which is his son in some stories I have read.  I have also seen accounts where he betrayed the asgard(sp) and helped plan the death of Baldr.  I have a book published in 1901 named "Tales of the Asgard" I found at the flea market many years ago, in it the ice giants win and the world is condemed to an eternity of darkness and cold.
> 
> In most of the earlier accounts (Germanic as opposed to later Nordic) Woden was the god of the dead, the executed (literally the god of the "hung") and when someone was sacrificed to him (there are some good preseved bodies) they were strangled to death.  There was apparently a strong following for Woden in Saxon England at one time and they have found numerous sacrifical bodies in the bogs.  The saxons also had a strong cult of Teiwas which alot of folks say he was basically a germanized Mars.  I  find the story of Woden/Wotan/Odin sacrificing his eye for wisdom one of the neater stories.  I always tended to lean more to the tuetonic cycles (earlier ones) than the nordic cycles when I would choose things to read with regards to the asgard, like I said earlier my favorite of all times is the story of the rhine gold ( the one Wagner composed "Der Ring des Nibelungem" about, you know the one with "ride of the valkyrie").



Loki did indeed bring about Baldur's death through treachery. I've never seen a version where Fenrir kills Loki though. All of the versions I've seen have Loki and Fenrir fighting side by side against the Asa Gods.

Odinn wears many hats in the later Norse versions as well. He has a couple hundred different names describing his role. He is the god of the slain, the hanging god, the raven god, the spear god, the god of battle in all forms, etc. There is record from Scandinavia of sacrifice by hanging to him as well. Look up the temple at Uppsala, Sweden. Supposedly during feast times there were groves full of sacrificial victims hanging from the branches. 

If you enjoy the myth of Odinn's eye, check out the Havamal. It is a collection of proverbs and maxims for men, women, and travelers. Most versions also contain the story of Odinn hanging himself as a sacrifice to himself in order to learn the magic of the runes. That one is a favorite of mine.

Tiwaz (Teiwas, Tyr) holds great significance as well. He is the God of justice and just battle. Most of the followers I know who are involved with law enforcement keep Tyr as their patron.

I study the old Germanic form of the religion as well as the later Scandinavian form. In reality it is the same religion, with slight variances in the names and myths. This religion was practiced all over Western  Europe in different forms for generations. There is speculation that it was present in pre Saxon England as well. Basically anywhere the Germanic peoples migrated, from Iceland to Russia and beyond. It is also closely related to the religion of the Celts, as their origins are in the same region. 

I'm also a fan of the Ring Of The Nibelungs ( The Rhine Gold Saga). If you haven't already, check out the Saga Of the Volsungs. These two works were greatly influential on Tolkien as he worked on The Lord Of The Rings saga.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 3, 2011)

Christian here!! Apoint and k9 must be sleeping


----------



## TTom (Jan 5, 2011)

Well go ahead and make an appointment for yourself then ga nopro.


----------



## TTom (Jan 5, 2011)

Studied it for years, now it scares me only in it's power to inspire some people commit violence and pass laws that limit the freedom of other people.


----------



## Thor827 (Jan 5, 2011)

ga nopro said:


> On the other hand....they could just study the Bible. It'll scare the Heck(----) out of them!  It would be a lot cheaper too.



What makes you think we haven't studied the bible?


----------



## huntmore (Jan 6, 2011)

Because you are not a protestant and only they know the Bible.


Thor827 said:


> What makes you think we haven't studied the bible?


----------



## Thor827 (Jan 6, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Because you are not a protestant and only they know the Bible.



Oh yeah I forgot.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

*Thoughts on 3 good posts, for discussion...*





Thor827 said:


> The never ending quest to be a better person.






ted_BSR said:


> In whose eyes?






Thor827 said:


> God's and your own.



   Thanks for posting these.

Just a question in response to #3...

Is your quest to better yourself 'performance driven', or is it driven by an _existing _relationship to God?

If it's by relationship (like a father to a son, or however you wish to describe it), 
how did your relationship come about? 
In other words, who _initiated _the relationship?


----------



## Thor827 (Feb 2, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Thanks for posting these.
> 
> Just a question in response to #3...
> 
> ...



That is a tough question. To be completely honest, I'm not sure I know the answer. I've never doubted the existence of a higher power, so there has always been some kind of relationship there for me. At points, I have doubted that "God"( in a general sense, not specific to a religion) was paying attention to his children's suffering and struggles. As I get older, I have come to believe that it is hardship and struggle that make us stronger people.

My personal desire to be a better person come directly from my upbringing. All of my life, I have heard people speak highly of my Father and both of my Grandfathers. All three have reputations for being good men that spread beyond people that know them personally. Because of this, I feel like a standard has been set. If I don't strive to be the best man I can be, I will be disrespecting the hard work of these men as well as my family name. Everything in my life is based on protecting this and continuing their legacies. I know my Father and my Mother's Father don't understand my religion, but I also know that they are proud of the man I have become because of it. They have both expressed their pride to me on several occasions.  My greatest knowledge is that my paternal Grandfather was proud of me. This was a man who seldom gave praise and compliments, because doing right was the only option in his eyes. Before he died he also told me he was proud that I was an honest person and a hard worker. I carry this with me every day of my life and it give me fortitude when I face a tough situation.

My religion doesn't have an official text that we use to govern our lives. We study the myths of our culture and try to learn the lessons contained therein. There is a section of one of the myths called the Havamal. It is a series of stanzas supposedly written by Allfather Odinn as advice to travelers, men, and women. There is one particular verse that drives me more than any other and it constantly echoes through my mind:

76
Deyr fé 
deyja frændr 
deyr sjálfr it sama 
en orðstírr
deyr aldregi
hveim er sér góðan getr

 Cattle die,
kinsmen die,
the self dies likewise;
but the renown
[6] for the one who gets good fame
[5] dies never.

In other words, no man will outlive his reputation, so make yours a good one.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.



> At points, I have doubted that "God"( in a general sense, not specific  to a religion) was paying attention to his children's suffering and  struggles.



Even the most devout believer has this same struggle from time to time.  When I look at the "whole picture" I get discouraged, but I guess I have made peace with some tragedies, one at a time.


----------



## scandmx5 (Feb 7, 2011)

interesting. i was born in Norway, have alot of family still there as well, yet the only people i know that follow the old religion is people that belong to white supremacist groups and the Norwegian black metal fans


----------



## Thor827 (Feb 7, 2011)

scandmx5 said:


> interesting. i was born in Norway, have alot of family still there as well, yet the only people i know that follow the old religion is people that belong to white supremacist groups and the Norwegian black metal fans



Unfortunately, everything has a dark side.  I know some of the white supremacist followers, and most of them are actually athiests. They follow the religion as a form of racial identity only.I believe in the concept of ethnic and cultural pride, but none of us are any better than others. I think it's kind of silly to bother performing rites and rituals that you don't believe in.

As far as black metal goes, most of those guys follow some weird satanic form of odinism that has been perverted from the old ways to be very anti christian. I happen to enjoy some of the music, but they take themselves waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too seriously! 

For every extremist and weirdo, there are hundreds of regular people who have reverted to the old ways. I personally know law enforcement, soldiers, truck drivers, restaurant employees, tattoo artists, teachers, and business professionals who follow Asatru.


----------



## MPutnam (Jun 27, 2011)

Druid here! It is always nice to see that I'm not the only non-judeo/christian in the room. 
@Thor, I love Asatru and I am a student of the runes, are you a member of a grove (sorry I don't know the Asatru word but this is what we druid's call our "churches")?


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 3, 2011)

MPutnam said:


> Druid here! It is always nice to see that I'm not the only non-judeo/christian in the room.
> @Thor, I love Asatru and I am a student of the runes, are you a member of a grove (sorry I don't know the Asatru word but this is what we druid's call our "churches")?



Some Asatru or Odinist groups form hearths ( I guess it's similar to a grove), but I'm personally not a fan of anything that becomes too organized. I don't like the way individual personalities tend to worm their way into groups and pervert the original message or intent. I guess this is kind of ironic since my personal interpretation of my religion is the reason I feel this way.

I have a few close friends that I will gather with on major holidays but my choice is to practice independently for the most part.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BobKat (Jul 13, 2011)

I was raised a southern baptist and when i go to church i go to a baptist church but i dont believe in the same things as how i was taught. i believe that all religions are interconnected within each other. the story has just been changed in certain ways. i think that there is a "GOD" but i dont think that you are Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for doing things that are against the rules..... and i dont think the "Devil" makes you do bad things. i feel more like they whisper in your ear.


----------



## MPutnam (Jul 16, 2011)

Thor, I definitely understand what you mean about shying away from over-organization; that's part of why I love Druidry so much, if we meet up, it's only on the 8 holidays.

Welcome, BobKat. Sounds like you'll fit in with this thread


----------



## olcowman (Jul 16, 2011)

Thor827 said:


> Just curious who will be using this forum and what all faiths are represented.



Well I belong to a group that worships an alien named 'Zagmarty' from the planet Wreckedtum 12 over in a whole nother universe... we handle rattle snakes (in season), drank strichnine and chant on and on, for hours at a time... in an alien tongue... about alien stuff! Zagmarty has left our dimension and will return soon... in the meantime he has left an invisible robot named.... 'Shirley' who teaches us what we'll be a needing to know when ol' Zag gets back with the big spaceship (think really, really big Greyhound bus here!) to take all the believers back to the mother planet... 

I'll explain more later, gotta go... it's almost time for Saturday chant and tater roast night. Plus I got to check and make sure they didn't forget to plug Shirley in again?


















_(Heck fellers, Ya'll didn't think I was gonna just pop in here and say plain ol' Baptist after reading all them posts did ya)_


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 17, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Well I belong to a group that worships an alien named 'Zagmarty' from the planet Wreckedtum 12 over in a whole nother universe... we handle rattle snakes (in season), drank strichnine and chant on and on, for hours at a time... in an alien tongue... about alien stuff! Zagmarty has left our dimension and will return soon... in the meantime he has left an invisible robot named.... 'Shirley' who teaches us what we'll be a needing to know when ol' Zag gets back with the big spaceship (think really, really big Greyhound bus here!) to take all the believers back to the mother planet...
> 
> I'll explain more later, gotta go... it's almost time for Saturday chant and tater roast night. Plus I got to check and make sure they didn't forget to plug Shirley in again?
> 
> ...



Even plain ol' Baptists are welcome here.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jul 22, 2011)

olcowman said:


> Well I belong to a group that worships an alien named 'Zagmarty' from the planet Wreckedtum 12 over in a whole nother universe... we handle rattle snakes (in season), drank strichnine and chant on and on, for hours at a time... in an alien tongue... about alien stuff! Zagmarty has left our dimension and will return soon... in the meantime he has left an invisible robot named.... 'Shirley' who teaches us what we'll be a needing to know when ol' Zag gets back with the big spaceship (think really, really big Greyhound bus here!) to take all the believers back to the mother planet...
> 
> I'll explain more later, gotta go... it's almost time for Saturday chant and tater roast night. Plus I got to check and make sure they didn't forget to plug Shirley in again?
> 
> ...


Almost made me cry hahaha. 
As for me. I believe were are mere dregs, drifting aimlessly, searching for sense and guidance.
I believe in love,family, and friendship. No God out this way.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 29, 2011)

Thor - I am curious as to the time frame of the origins of the religion which you pratice. When did this system of belief "organize".


----------



## Thor827 (Jul 30, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Thor - I am curious as to the time frame of the origins of the religion which you pratice. When did this system of belief "organize".



The first revival started in the late 19th and early 20th centuries in Europe, but the modern form evolved in the early 70's in Iceland. Look up  Sveinbjörn Beinteinsson, who was one of the leaders of the revival.
 Stephen McNallen was one of the first to bring it to the U.S., and his group, the Ásatrú Folk Assembly, is the one I most closely agree with. Like I said though, I don't belong to any groups officially.


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 31, 2011)

Thor827 said:


> The first revival started in the late 19th and early 20th centuries in Europe, but the modern form evolved in the early 70's in Iceland. Look up  Sveinbjörn Beinteinsson, who was one of the leaders of the revival.
> Stephen McNallen was one of the first to bring it to the U.S., and his group, the Ásatrú Folk Assembly, is the one I most closely agree with. Like I said though, I don't belong to any groups officially.



Thanks, I will look it up and do some researchin'. I understand not wanting to belong to any group "officially". Groups tend to screw things up.

I guess what surprises me is that it is a fairly new set of ideals. Or is it a new assemblage of old ideals?

My home work should answer that! 

I am most curious about the old ideals, and how long they have been around. My anscestors were Scots, and I am anxious to learn what they believed.

Thanks.


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 1, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Thanks, I will look it up and do some researchin'. I understand not wanting to belong to any group "officially". Groups tend to screw things up.
> 
> I guess what surprises me is that it is a fairly new set of ideals. Or is it a new assemblage of old ideals?
> 
> ...



The modern form is relatively new, but the beliefs and practices are recreations of ancient ones. There is some evidence that some of the Gods were being worshiped as far back as the late Bronze Age, possibly making the roots of the religion as old as the Greek and Roman religions. Most of the Gods and practices that we borrow from started around the Iron Age.

The names used are primarily Scandinavian, but the religion it's self was practiced over most of northern and western Europe. The names and myths vary from place to place, but the root is the same. Anywhere the Germanic peoples settled, the religion followed.

Scotland has an interesting history. There was colonization by vikings, and some of the clans trace their lineage to Scandinavian settlers. If you factor this, along with the English (full of Saxon and Norman blood) and Celtic (with a similar religion) influence, there is a good chance some of your ancestors worshiped the Northern Gods. 

Do a little research and see what you come up with. Ancestry.com is a wonderful tool to nail down your family's origins. Once you can find an area that your family seems to come from, you can research the history of that area and see the likely source for your bloodline.

If you decide to use it, look for little green leaves on the chart. Those indicate an ancestor that someone has in common, and links to their research. Double check everything you find however, because my brother found a couple of mistakes in our family history. He informed the people that submitted it, and they corrected everything ASAP.

My brother has done three quarters of our family so far, and he's found Norwegian, Anglo Saxon, Norman, and Scots Irish blood in our extended family tree. It's fascinating to try and imagine your family's path through history and what your family might have been like.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 1, 2011)

Thor827 said:


> The modern form is relatively new, but the beliefs and practices are recreations of ancient ones. There is some evidence that some of the Gods were being worshiped as far back as the late Bronze Age, possibly making the roots of the religion as old as the Greek and Roman religions. Most of the Gods and practices that we borrow from started around the Iron Age.
> 
> The names used are primarily Scandinavian, but the religion it's self was practiced over most of northern and western Europe. The names and myths vary from place to place, but the root is the same. Anywhere the Germanic peoples settled, the religion followed.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your advice, but I have not been impressed with Ancestory.com. They obviously want alot of personal information, and I have found them to be sort of unreliable (as you mentioned).

I know a good deal about my history. MacDonald of Clan Ranald, from the Western Isles. We were known as the highest of the Highlanders. Tough land and tough living, and one of the first Scottish clans to settle in North Georgia. I even tracked down our Tartan. (thanks to the Scottish Tartan Museum in Franklin GA) Our particluar family was in charge of the upkeep of the hunting grounds.

Throw in some Sicilian and Dutch, and you have a strange Haggis Pizza, I guess.

I find it most interesting that all peoples (clan or tribe) seek a god or gods to fulfill an obvious void in themselves. I suppose the truth will only be known when we pass through this existence to the next.

The journey continues! Cheers!


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 2, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> I appreciate your advice, but I have not been impressed with Ancestory.com. They obviously want alot of personal information, and I have found them to be sort of unreliable (as you mentioned).
> 
> I know a good deal about my history. MacDonald of Clan Ranald, from the Western Isles. We were known as the highest of the Highlanders. Tough land and tough living, and one of the first Scottish clans to settle in North Georgia. I even tracked down our Tartan. (thanks to the Scottish Tartan Museum in Franklin GA) Our particluar family was in charge of the upkeep of the hunting grounds.
> 
> ...



I agree with your points about Ancestry.com. I got lucky in that my brother did all the work for me. I do think that it's a good starting point for research as well as a good place to find distant relatives who might be able to help your efforts.

I looked up your Clan's history and it looks like you guys are a branch of Clan Donald, one of the clans with Norse origins. You probably do have some Heathens in your bloodline after all. 

This stuff has always interested me. I don't understand why more people aren't curious about their roots.


----------



## JFS (Aug 2, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Haggis Pizza



Don't think we'll be seeing that at Pappa John's anytime soon.


----------



## MPutnam (Aug 2, 2011)

@ted_BSR

Like Thor stated,  the religion in your area could have been very close to heathenry; however, another likely possibility is something similar to Druidry. Druidry's roots (both ancient and modern) are very similar to Asatru's and the religions are also very similar with only slight differences. I am personally a druid but I draw a lot on Asatru and a few other paths as well. 

PS Welcome to the forum!

Peace and Blessed Be /|\


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 3, 2011)

Thor827 said:


> I agree with your points about Ancestry.com. I got lucky in that my brother did all the work for me. I do think that it's a good starting point for research as well as a good place to find distant relatives who might be able to help your efforts.
> 
> I looked up your Clan's history and it looks like you guys are a branch of Clan Donald, one of the clans with Norse origins. You probably do have some Heathens in your bloodline after all.
> 
> This stuff has always interested me. I don't understand why more people aren't curious about their roots.



Yes, you are correct about the link to Donald. Strange though, the motto on the Clan badge is "My strength is constant in Thee". I wonder who they meant by "Thee"?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 3, 2011)

JFS said:


> Don't think we'll be seeing that at Pappa John's anytime soon.



Gut lovers combo!


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 3, 2011)

MPutnam said:


> @ted_BSR
> 
> Like Thor stated,  the religion in your area could have been very close to heathenry; however, another likely possibility is something similar to Druidry. Druidry's roots (both ancient and modern) are very similar to Asatru's and the religions are also very similar with only slight differences. I am personally a druid but I draw a lot on Asatru and a few other paths as well.
> 
> ...



And blessed be you as well. Hint, the posters join date is in the top right corner of their posts, so I shall welcome you!


----------



## Thor827 (Aug 4, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Yes, you are correct about the link to Donald. Strange though, the motto on the Clan badge is "My strength is constant in Thee". I wonder who they meant by "Thee"?


From what I read, the quote was what Robert the Bruce told Clan MacDonald at the Battle of Bannockburn , after giving them orders to hold part of his line. 
Even if this is just a legend, it's still a cool story.


----------

